
Silicon Valley’s Race Problem - dotBen
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/violetblue/silicon-valleys-race-problem/768
======
brianxpeppers
How adorable, another self-hating bleeding heart. Isn't it funny how the one
place that is truly meritocratic (software engineering/computer science) is
the one field and industry that's actually progressing rapidly?

If we let delusional Marxists like Violet get involved, you can look forward
to the superior level of 'progress' being made in 'equal opportunity' fields
like government and academia. And by progress I mean vomit-inducing utter
failure, inefficiency, and degeneracy. But hey, at least we will all be
'equally' miserable and stagnant, and we all know that 'equality' takes
priority over everything else. Even when the so-called inequality stems from
pseudo-scientific premises devoid of any evidence such as 'racial equality' or
even 'gender equality.'

------
tryitnow
I don't want to say "nothing to see here, just move on" But I'm pretty much
going to say that.

Any "race problem" SV has is largely a result of any "race problem" that
exists in society at large.

For example, why are there not more black engineers? We can elaborate at
length on why there's a lack of black engineers. Whatever the reason, the
sequence of causality is "few black engineers => few black SV entrepreneurs"

Some people (on the right) might say there are few black engineers because
blacks are dumber than other races. Others (on the left) might attribute the
discrepancy to sociological factors. Regardless of how you explain the "lack
of black engineers" it's this discrepancy that's causing the lack of blacks in
SV. I would bet if there were as many black engineers then there would be
proportionately more funded black entrepreneurs.

------
jtchang
The race problem is certainly not unique to SV. You can just as easily state
that there are not enough blacks in ___x___ field.

I think it is great that it is being talked about more. There is a huge social
stigma to even talking about issues like this.

